# Jax Copperhead



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

nav


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

switch


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Capt. Cru showing off "his" new prop.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice!
How much did the spare and bracket run ya?
I need to get the same setup for mine.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Bracket was $39 at west marine. 

Heres a few more pics, its the little touches that makes the skiff like your own.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looking good  hoping to hook up one day so i can see it for myself


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Let me know when. I can get out almost anyday.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Took the copperhead out again today. This time I caught nothing but smiles and laughs. Made the "micro" for more then just the flats.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Are those pics of two different boats? One is seafoam hull w/ a white deck and the other is seafoam hull/seafoam deck.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

same boat, the deck is a very light green.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

its the little things that make it look extra sweet.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Noticed your pic of Cru and the prop. What pitch and how does it run with the prop. I put a 10 1/8 x 10" from the same manufacturer (Precision Prop) on my Texas Copperhead, and it worked great. Good looking skiff.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> same boat, the deck is a very light green.


Ohhhhh OK, I get it now. Duhhhhhh me! lol
The green on your deck and in your cockpit is sweet. I like the way it contrast with your black poling platform. There was a Glades skiff that was posted here about a year or two ago that was done with that seafoam green throughout the whole boat and had black trim and poling platform. I think that is a sweet combo. congrats on your copperhead.

Question: if you were to do it all over again (boat build) what would you change up?


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

I would and still may, have switches on my platform for the t&t and trim tabs. Other then that theres not much I can think of I would want different. I am very pleased with the skiff.
I want a powerpole so bad I can taste it but at the same time I am trying to keep the boat simple. Still plan on having Tyler work a little seadek on the rear extention and the platform.

Same prop as you 10p. I think it helped alot on bottom end without losting top end speed. The motor does turn alil higher rpm's just as you stated in your post on your prop(I went by your review when I got mine) Thank you!


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Glad to hear my posting helped. I've always felt that was the purpose of this type forum. To help each other.

[smiley=usa2.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Glad to hear my posting helped.  I've always felt that was the purpose of this type forum.  To help each other.
> 
> [smiley=usa2.gif]


I'm probably going to go with the same on mine!
How much did it run you guys if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

$200


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Had another good day with the kids, ended up with 20+ reds around this size and a dinner flounder. Add a few jacks and 4 sharks, and now the kids ready for bed. But ready to do it all over again saturday.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Doing small stuff here and there. Changed out the white plastic latches for the livewell with ss ones and added seadek to the lid also. Will be install an 12v outlet for gps/cellphones and such this weekend. first pic is before, 2nd is a poor pic with cell phone.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looking good I just put a stereo on mine ill have to post up some pics


----------



## wbusbee (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice changes.. look good.
I took your advice and stopped by Blue Points and ordered the shift extension, should get it next week,   thks.

I am going to meet my son up your way Friday and
see if we can do any good on the 11:30 high tide
at Beach Blvd- Pablo area..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey, I was wondering something.
I got the Hot Shot prop put on my outboard.
But when in slow speeds, it makes a vibration sound.
The Tohatsu mechanic said it happens on all Mercury four strokes that have a metal hub prop.
That it needs a ruber hub or something like that.

Does yours do the same thing?
I was just wondering because it worried me at first.
But I have used the skiff twice like that with no problems. 

I know a friends Mercury did the same thing, but that was a two stroke.


----------

